# Ooooops!..... I did it again



## Dany (Dec 7, 2022)

When I went to this antic camera sale, i did not want to buy but just look at nice items.
But, sorry, I failed again
Four cameras in my bag !
One American with its flash, one German box and two French TLRs


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 7, 2022)

Very interesting old gear.....


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 8, 2022)

Love the Fotor Reflex.


----------



## cgw (Dec 9, 2022)

These guys are worth knowing about, especially for uncommon film formats:






						Home - The Film Photography Project
					






					filmphotographyproject.com


----------



## Dany (Dec 10, 2022)

About the film format, we have two types : 120 and 620
The Duaflex IV is using 620
The Fotor Reflex may be loaded with 620 or 120
The Aiglon from Atoms and the Filmor from Vredeborch are using 120
It is noticeable that the Aiglon and the Fotor Reflex have been built on the same basis. A body manufactured by Atoms in France.
The Fotor Reflex is scarce, even in France as only a small number has been sold by Photo Hall, a camera dealer.
The Aiglon is fitted with a quite sharp Angenieux lens
A last one : The Filmor box camera has been manufactured in Germany for export in Belgium.
This is why the text close to the yellow filter knob is bilingual French and Dutch.


----------

